# Stuck BG-E6 FIX!



## Ulriksen (Mar 5, 2013)

So I have had my BG-E6 stuck on my 5D mark II for a while now, and this weekend I finally had enough and wanted it off. I tried a lot of things until I came across a YouTube video which helped me quite a bit.






After cutting into the tightening dial, you can find a replacement easily on eBay with the keywords "BG-E6 replacement dial". I paid $20 for the replacement, and it was incredibly easy to install.

I figured I share this with you guys, as I have realized a lot of people have this problem around the internet, as the original dial is all made in plastic...


----------

